#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Фильмы >  > > >  >  >  Любимые мультфильмы и фильмы прошлых лет

## Денис Васильевич

Что-то вспомнился мультсериал из моего детства "Война Гоботов". Может кто помнит из моего поколения, или чуть постарше).

----------

Anthony (01.10.2017), Цхултрим Тращи (02.10.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Что-то вспомнился мультсериал из моего детства "Война Гоботов". Может кто помнит из моего поколения, или чуть постарше).


А я робота Вертера чего то вспомнил, посмотрев на эти картинки )

----------

Денис Васильевич (01.10.2017)

----------


## Anthony

> Что-то вспомнился мультсериал из моего детства "Война Гоботов". Может кто помнит из моего поколения, или чуть постарше).


Крутой был мульт! Прям ваще любимый был.
Круче этих ваших смешариков и машо-медведей

----------

Денис Васильевич (01.10.2017)

----------


## Anthony

По ним еще перся

----------

Денис Васильевич (01.10.2017)

----------


## Anthony

Но самая мистика и волшебство было Wimzie's House

----------

Денис Васильевич (01.10.2017)

----------


## Денис Васильевич

> Но самая мистика и волшебство было Wimzie's House


Это что-то в стиле Маппетов? Мне из них в детстве нравились: "Улица Сезам", потом сериал сказок "Сказочник", там где сказочник своей собаке рассказывал различные истории, которые являются народными сказками, например вот дублированная на русском серия: "Солдат и смерть", там солдат с чертями в карты играет)) - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rWxOyTAEkWs 
Потом в стиле Маппетов есть фильм "Лабиринт", он даже немного страшноватый, как и "Сказочник". Там старшая сестра, присматривавшая за своим братом-младенцем, пожелала чтобы его гоблины украли, а потом искала его. Фильм 1986 года, в сети можно найти.
Вообще телевидение 90-х было реально самым лучшим за все его годы, это и "Утиные истории", и "Чип и Дейл", и "Новые приключения Винни-Пуха", меня там забавляли Слонопотамы и Тигра)). Из более раннего, это "Мишки гамми", "Еноты" (он вообще вроде бы самый первый зарубежный мультсериал, я даже и не помню сколько мне было лет, когда его показывали). Потом мультсериал "Погонщики динозавров", там они на динозавров всякие лазеры крепили)). По выходным, всегда классные фильмы показывали, обязательно что-нибудь от The Walt Disney Company. Из передач, это любимый мой "Форт Бойяр" (французская его версия 90-х гг.), потом "Колесо Истории". Ну и конечно всякие латиноамериканские сериалы. Из позднего, это мультсериалы: "Битлджус", "Губка Боб")).

----------

Владимир Николаевич (01.10.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Вообще телевидение 90-х было реально самым лучшим за все его годы, это и "Утиные истории", и "Чип и Дейл", ....")).


Племяннику недавно шесть лет исполнилось, попросил в числе прочего чтоб подарили морских свинок.
Подарили пару, начали на дне рождения решать, как назвать. Предложили - Чип и Дейл ) Взрослые сразу все в восторге, а дети глазами клипают руками разводят не могут понять, что за имена и чего они такой ажиотаж вызвали  :Smilie:

----------

Денис Васильевич (01.10.2017)

----------


## Olle

> Это что-то в стиле Маппетов? Мне из них в детстве нравились: "Улица Сезам", потом сериал сказок "Сказочник", там где сказочник своей собаке рассказывал различные истории, которые являются народными сказками, например вот дублированная на русском серия: "Солдат и смерть", там солдат с чертями в карты играет)) - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rWxOyTAEkWs 
> Потом в стиле Маппетов есть фильм "Лабиринт", он даже немного страшноватый, как и "Сказочник". Там старшая сестра, присматривавшая за своим братом-младенцем, пожелала чтобы его гоблины украли, а потом искала его. Фильм 1986 года, в сети можно найти.
> Вообще телевидение 90-х было реально самым лучшим за все его годы, это и "Утиные истории", и "Чип и Дейл", и "Новые приключения Винни-Пуха", меня там забавляли Слонопотамы и Тигра)). Из более раннего, это "Мишки гамми", "Еноты" (он вообще вроде бы самый первый зарубежный мультсериал, я даже и не помню сколько мне было лет, когда его показывали). Потом мультсериал "Погонщики динозавров", там они на динозавров всякие лазеры крепили)). По выходным, всегда классные фильмы показывали, обязательно что-нибудь от The Walt Disney Company. Из передач, это любимый мой "Форт Бойяр" (французская его версия 90-х гг.), потом "Колесо Истории". Ну и конечно всякие латиноамериканские сериалы. Из позднего, это мультсериалы: "Битлджус", "Губка Боб")).


А еще были «Три танкиста и собака» и черно-белый «Микки маус», «Лелек и Болек» и т.д.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (01.10.2017), Денис Васильевич (01.10.2017)

----------


## Денис Васильевич

> Племяннику недавно шесть лет исполнилось, попросил в числе прочего чтоб подарили морских свинок.
> Подарили пару, начали на дне рождения решать, как назвать. Предложили - Чип и Дейл ) Взрослые сразу все в восторге, а дети глазами клипают руками разводят не могут понять, что за имена и чего они такой ажиотаж вызвали


Взрослые в теме)

----------

Владимир Николаевич (01.10.2017)

----------


## Фил

> А еще были «Три танкиста и собака» и черно-белый «Микки маус», «Лелек и Болек» и т.д.


"*Четыре* танкиста и собака" !  :Smilie:

----------

Aion (18.03.2018), Olle (02.10.2017), Владимир Николаевич (02.10.2017), Денис Васильевич (02.10.2017)

----------


## Юй Кан

> "*Четыре* танкиста и собака" !


"Три поляка, грузин и собака." : )

----------

Aion (18.03.2018), Neroli (02.10.2017), Olle (02.10.2017), Владимир Николаевич (02.10.2017), Денис Васильевич (02.10.2017), Фил (02.10.2017)

----------


## Альбина

Мульт всех времен

----------

Шуньяананда (25.10.2017)

----------


## Кристина

Армянские мультфильмы, про масленицу, Ух ты, В синем море. Еще очень люблю серию мультфильмов про Лисенка и его папу. До сих пор могу смотреть.

----------

Фил (26.11.2017)

----------


## Фил

> Армянские мультфильмы, про масленицу, Ух ты, В синем море. Еще очень люблю серию мультфильмов про Лисенка и его папу. До сих пор могу смотреть.


АрменФильм и аниматор Роберт Саакянц - это что-то!!!  :Smilie:

----------


## Юй Кан

Вершина (мировая/всемирная! : ) нашей отечественной мультипликации -- работы Юр. Норштейна и Франч. Ярбусовой: "Ёжик в тумане", "Сказка сказок". "Шинель", к сожалению, до сих не окончена, но и фрагменты её -- великолепны!
Кто не видел -- срочно смотреть. : )

----------


## Кристина

Еще вспомнилось, "Навсикая из долины ветров", Миядзаки. Наверное самый любимый мой мультфильм из всего его творчества.

----------


## Антон Козаренко

Я помню этих гоботов.
Я тогда сделал себе флюгер из пивной банки и бегал с ним по двору.
На следующий день весь двор бегал с такими флюгерами и все были Коптуры.

----------


## Денис Васильевич



----------

Ануруддха (18.03.2018)

----------


## Денис Васильевич

А дети какие умные были - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iZqlHaFJ_r8

----------


## Grinii

Помните ?


Как называется мультик ? )) 
(«Ну, погоди́!»)

----------


## Юго

Иллюстрирует смерть и непостоянство.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (23.05.2022)

----------

